# Oscar Pistorius



## Holty (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-21455453

Jesus...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a Valentine Day 'surprise' gone wrong.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2013)

blimey. that is mental. if it turns out to be true that he mistook her for a burglar what a tragic loss and a living nightmare for him. truly terrible.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

If he didn't mean it and it was a mistake then it's going to haunt him forever
If he did mean it then he's going down for a long time....

Not sure which is worse....


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 14, 2013)

They are saying he mistook her for a burglar. According to a reporter in South Africa, he lives in a secure "estate" with high walls and electric fencing on top of them, and security guards all over the place.

If she is surprising him...why walk in at 4 in the morning?!


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 14, 2013)

Gives a whole new meaning to "taking the mrs out" on Valentines Day.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 14, 2013)

something does really add up here im sure there plenty more to come out yet.
Tragic loss of life and a ruinlife whichever way.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2013)

Whatever the circumstances you can bet Oscar will have the best legal team he can get to win his case...

Sounds on the face of it to be unlikely that it was mistaken identity but who knows.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			They are saying he mistook her for a burglar. According to a reporter in South Africa, he lives in a secure "estate" with high walls and electric fencing on top of them, and security guards all over the place.

If she is surprising him...why walk in at 4 in the morning?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm no Columbo, but it doesn't add up.  mmmmm


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Whatever the circumstances you can bet Oscar will have the best legal team he can get to win his case...

Sounds on the face of it to be unlikely that it was mistaken identity but who knows.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think he's got a leg to stand on


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			I don't think he's got a leg to stand on
		
Click to expand...


Thanks - 10 postings! - I had a bet with a mate that it wouldn't take more than 20 before this joke was used!!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks - 10 postings! - I had a bet with a mate that it wouldn't take more than 20 before this joke was used!!
		
Click to expand...



 I'm pleased that you're not disappointed :thup:   Did you win any cash ??


----------



## Gazp (Feb 14, 2013)

Think He'll get a refund on his valentine's card ?


----------



## jammag (Feb 14, 2013)

It does seem to be getting worse for him the more you hear about it. Something doesnt add up and is already due in court later on today on murder charges. I hope one way or the other the full truth comes out.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			I'm pleased that you're not disappointed :thup:   Did you win any cash ??
		
Click to expand...


I wish!

I am now double or quits on 

Him being legless

Her being more than two feet away from him


----------



## brendy (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounding more and more like murder as the SA police said they did not release any news on it being an intruder story.
The poor girl is not even cold yet and the 'jokes' have started, please bear in mind when posting.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

brendy said:



			Sounding more and more like murder as the SA police said they did not release any news on it being an intruder story.
The poor girl is not even cold yet and the 'jokes' have started, please bear in mind when posting.
		
Click to expand...

They've been to his house before for a domestic incident. 

I accept what you say re the dead girl  How long should we wait?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2013)

How many burglars are white leggy blondes? They aren't round my way.

If it was dark enough he couldn't see it was her, how come he shot her 4 times? That's good shooting in the dark.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 14, 2013)

He has been described to me as a "troubled young man" by someone who has met him... Seems he may be right in his opinion...


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

Apparantly he's had previous for domestic abuse and the SA police have ruled out accident. Ironically his GF was only going round for a leg over.

What did Oscar Pretorius get for valentines day?
20years

Rose are red 
Violets are glorious
you'd best not sneak up
on Oscar Pretorius


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Ii guess I must be one of the few who isn't seeing the funny side of this story just yet.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2013)

There are some sad people on this forum at times.
Imagine if it was a relation to you.
This is a shocking story,not a joke.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ii guess I must be one of the few who isn't seeing the funny side of this story just yet.....

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			There are some sad people on this forum at times.
Imagine if it was a relation to you.
This is a shocking story,not a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Finally. The sound of reason.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ii guess I must be one of the few who isn't seeing the funny side of this story just yet.....

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			There are some sad people on this forum at times.
Imagine if it was a relation to you.
This is a shocking story,not a joke.
		
Click to expand...




Gareth said:



			Finally. The sound of reason.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it the "sound of reason"? 

What is wrong with the humour based on this event?

There will always be events that occur that are ripe for mickey taking as the subject matter just cries out for it, I mean a legless athelete, who by all accounts was a odious horrible man with previous for domestic abuse has a few jokes created due to what SA police are now saying was intentional murder. Okay the content of the humour has been construed by some as distasteful but I'm not condoning what he did, far from it, just as much as I have no sympathy for the deceased or her family, I've never met, spoken to or corresponded with them so why should I feel sorry for them?

Dark humour is what keeps us going and stops people going insane, some may think of it as dark, those who have been in the services will probably know it as squaddie humour. I myself have not been in the armed forces but I've worked with many who have served all over the world in many of our recent conflicts and some of the stories I have heard from them are horrific and heart breaking, but in among that they tell of humour which has kept them going even though the events the humour is based on mainly concerns the death of a colleague.

I cannot imagine if it was a relative, no one in my family has ever been shot, more the point why would I want to imagine that. I would rather think about winning the lottery, getting a hole in one or getting out of work early for a change.

You right it is a shocking story and the event is not a joke, but that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.

There is no funny side to the events, a women was shot in cold blood, that is not funny, no dispute there, but again that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.

Look at other events that have people joke about but are not funny. The Pope resigning, Catholics around the world dispair, but plenty of humour on that subject. Someone gets a speeding ticket, not funny for the driver, but plenty of micky taking there as well. Some tries to hit their golfball out from the trees only for it to rebound back into their nuts, tell me your initial action would be not to laugh?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I cannot imagine if it was a relative, no one in my family has ever been shot, more the point why would I want to imagine that. I would rather think about winning the lottery, getting a hole in one or getting out of work early for a change.

You right it is a shocking story and the event is not a joke, but that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			There is no funny side to the events, a women was shot in cold blood, that is not funny, no dispute there, but again that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.
		
Click to expand...



So, it's not ok, but it is? Even though it's not funny it is?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Why is it the "sound of reason"? 

What is wrong with the humour based on this event?

There will always be events that occur that are ripe for mickey taking as the subject matter just cries out for it, I mean a legless athelete, who by all accounts was a odious horrible man with previous for domestic abuse has a few jokes created due to what SA police are now saying was intentional murder. Okay the content of the humour has been construed by some as distasteful but I'm not condoning what he did, far from it, just as much as I have no sympathy for the deceased or her family, I've never met, spoken to or corresponded with them so why should I feel sorry for them?

Dark humour is what keeps us going and stops people going insane, some may think of it as dark, those who have been in the services will probably know it as squaddie humour. I myself have not been in the armed forces but I've worked with many who have served all over the world in many of our recent conflicts and some of the stories I have heard from them are horrific and heart breaking, but in among that they tell of humour which has kept them going even though the events the humour is based on mainly concerns the death of a colleague.

I cannot imagine if it was a relative, no one in my family has ever been shot, more the point why would I want to imagine that. I would rather think about winning the lottery, getting a hole in one or getting out of work early for a change.

You right it is a shocking story and the event is not a joke, but that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.

There is no funny side to the events, a women was shot in cold blood, that is not funny, no dispute there, but again that doesn't mean we cannot joke about it.

Look at other events that have people joke about but are not funny. The Pope resigning, Catholics around the world dispair, but plenty of humour on that subject. Someone gets a speeding ticket, not funny for the driver, but plenty of micky taking there as well. Some tries to hit their golfball out from the trees only for it to rebound back into their nuts, tell me your initial action would be not to laugh?
		
Click to expand...

  You're right. A speeding ticket, the Pope resigning and a golf ball to the nuts ARE Exactly the same as a young woman dying and a legacy destroyed. OP was/is a example to millions of the benefits of belief, commitment, mental strength and overcoming adversity. That could now be shattered. Somewhere, a family is in shock, mourning the loss of a daughter, sister, cousin, aunt etc. but at least she didn't get a speeding ticket eh.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2013)

I never knew the lassie, shame she has died, but I doubt her family venture on here to be shocked and insulted by harmless bad-taste jokes.

The PC world we live in ( particularly prevalent on here) worries me sometimes.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

Gareth said:





So, it's not ok, but it is? Even though it's not funny it is?
		
Click to expand...

Murder is not okay, but creating humour based on a muderous event can be, so even though the event is not funny, the humour based on it, is and to quantify my last comment, not all people will find the humour funny and some will find it distasteful, as this thread prooves.



bluewolf said:



			You're right. A speeding ticket, the Pope resigning and a golf ball to the nuts ARE Exactly the same as a young woman dying and a legacy destroyed. OP was/is a example to millions of the benefits of belief, commitment, mental strength and overcoming adversity. That could now be shattered. Somewhere, a family is in shock, mourning the loss of a daughter, sister, cousin, aunt etc. but at least she didn't get a speeding ticket eh.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find you are completely wrong, the four events listed are not the same in what took place, they are infact all different, what is the same though is that one persons misfortune became the butt of jokes and humour by others, for which some people found funny and other did not. I never made light of, nor mentioned what her family must be feeling, indeed as you write, "a family is in shock, mouring the loss or a" loved one.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I never knew the lassie, shame she has died, but I doubt her family venture on here to be shocked and insulted by harmless bad-taste jokes.

The PC world we live in ( particularly prevalent on here) worries me sometimes.
		
Click to expand...



Pretty much where I stand on the matter too

I don't ask anyone to share my sense of humour but I dont want to be PC' d out of enjoying it.This forum is sure going to get stale if we cant even tell the sort of jokes that will be pinging about on millions of texts within a few hours.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Murder is not okay, but creating humour based on a muderous event can be, so even though the event is not funny, the humour based on it, is and to quantify my last comment, not all people will find the humour funny and some will find it distasteful, as this thread prooves.



I think you'll find you are completely wrong, the four events listed are not the same in what took place, they are infact all different, what is the same though is that one persons misfortune became the butt of jokes and humour by others, for which some people found funny and other did not. I never made light of, nor mentioned what her family must be feeling, indeed as you write, "a family is in shock, mouring the loss or a" loved one.
		
Click to expand...

 No, you were completely wrong because you equated the events as somehow equal. Death is not misfortune, it's tragic. 
Oh, and your squaddie analogy is also wrong. They use humour as a coping mechanism. Dealing with the death of friends, colleagues and associates on a regular basis. Police use much the same methods. You are NOT in the same boat. You are using a tragedy as a way of getting a cheap laugh. You are not mourning the loss. You are not in shock. 

Also, the use of the "Political correctness" argument is weak. Common decency is nothing to do with PC. As has been stated before on many forums. If you wouldn't say it to the affected persons face, then don't air it in public.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll give this thread about another hour before the Gestapo in charge of this place delete it.   I can only imagine that the sort of people who complain about anything on this forum are the typical people who complain about everything and anything at their own clubs and can count their friends on one hand.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I'll give this thread about another hour before the Gestapo in charge of this place delete it.   I can only imagine that the sort of people who complain about anything on this forum are the typical people who complain about everything and anything at their own clubs and can count their friends on one hand.
		
Click to expand...




It's mid afternoon Paul ........................ I'd give it to 7pm when the real P takers get home from work!


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 14, 2013)

Sky news has just reported that Pistorius has been charged with he's girlfriends murder


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I'll give this thread about another hour before the Gestapo in charge of this place delete it.   I can only imagine that the sort of people who complain about anything on this forum are the typical people who complain about everything and anything at their own clubs and can count their friends on one hand.
		
Click to expand...

Care to take a direct shot Paul? I haven't reported this or any other thread on here. But I will comment freely if I think that something is wrong. If you have an issue with that then you can take your stated hand and utilise it.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			No, you were completely wrong because you equated the events as somehow equal.
		
Click to expand...

I 've not suggested the events are equal in merit, I intentionally used 3 other different examples to show that no matter what the circumstances of someones misfortune, there will always be people who will see a funny side and those will see said funny side as distasteful.



bluewolf said:



			Oh, and your squaddie analogy is also wrong. They use humour as a coping mechanism. Dealing with the death of friends, colleagues and associates on a regular basis. Police use much the same methods.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said "they tell of humour which has kept them going" or coping mechanism, is that not the same thing just worded differently?



bluewolf said:



			You are NOT in the same boat.
		
Click to expand...

???



bluewolf said:



			You are using a tragedy as a way of getting a cheap laugh.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I am.



bluewolf said:



			You are not mourning the loss. You are not in shock.
		
Click to expand...

You're right I am not.



bluewolf said:



			Also, the use of the "Political correctness" argument is weak. Common decency is nothing to do with PC. As has been stated before on many forums. If you wouldn't say it to the affected persons face, then don't air it in public.
		
Click to expand...

The PC argument, is not mine, but seeing as you mention it in the context of replying to my words. The humour based around the Oscar Pretorius shooting may not be PC, it's seen by some to be lacking completely in common decency and that's what makes this forum and these threads interesting, the fact that we, as members, are all different.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Care to take a direct shot Paul? I haven't reported this or any other thread on here. But I will comment freely if I think that something is wrong. If you have an issue with that then you can take your stated hand and utilise it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to report anything, the moderators are on the ball, especially recently since the recruitment drive.I posted some off-colour jokes on this thread that were deleted within a minute, I'd wager that a few would have found them funny.

The faux indignation shown by some really is un-nerving.I bet those same people were upset by the death of Diana.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladegunner

...Sorry


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			No, you were completely wrong because you equated the events as somehow equal. Death is not misfortune, it's tragic. 
Oh, and your squaddie analogy is also wrong. They use humour as a coping mechanism. Dealing with the death of friends, colleagues and associates on a regular basis. Police use much the same methods. You are NOT in the same boat. You are using a tragedy as a way of getting a cheap laugh. You are not mourning the loss. You are not in shock.



Also, the use of the "Political correctness" argument is weak. Common decency is nothing to do with PC. As has been stated before on many forums. If you wouldn't say it to the affected persons face, then don't air it in public.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			You don't need to report anything, the moderators are on the ball, especially recently since the recruitment drive.I posted some off-colour jokes on this thread that were deleted within a minute, I'd wager that a few would have found them funny.

The faux indignation shown by some really is un-nerving.I bet those same people were upset by the death of Diana.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't care less about the death of Diana, but I've also never cracked a joke about it. I also don't really care if people wish to carry on cracking jokes on this thread. It's a free country, I do disagree with it though. I'm going to do what I usually do when I see a thread like this on any of the forums I use. I'm going to ignore it. It's the same way I deal with people who crack those jokes in person. Not my cup of tea. 

Oh, and Khammy, if you're going to quote my post, please keep the comments in context. :thup:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I couldn't care less about the death of Diana, but I've also never cracked a joke about it. I also don't really care if people wish to carry on cracking jokes on this thread. It's a free country, I do disagree with it though. I'm going to do what I usually do when I see a thread like this on any of the forums I use. I'm going to ignore it. It's the same way I deal with people who crack those jokes in person. Not my cup of tea. 

Oh, and Khammy, if you're going to quote my post, please keep the comments in context. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's the sensible course of action,give people the ability to tell crap jokes, avoid if find them dull.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 14, 2013)

Why are people assuming complaints are being made just because somebody finds the jokes tasteless and posts saying so? Also I am not sure where PC comes into it. I do not find jokes about people dying funny but I will defend your right to say them as I would defend people's right to tell you what they think of the jokes....if you get what I mean.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Why are people assuming complaints are being made just because somebody finds the jokes tasteless and posts saying so? Also I am not sure where PC comes into it. I do not find jokes about people dying funny but I will defend your right to say them as I would defend people's right to tell you what they think of the jokes....if you get what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Hooper, on a totally unrelated note. I love your username and avatar. I wish I'd used Quint when I registered.

I'm not flirting by the way.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 14, 2013)

My name is Matt and my favourite movie is....???? 

Easy choice really.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 14, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			You don't need to report anything, the moderators are on the ball, especially recently since the recruitment drive.I posted some off-colour jokes on this thread that were deleted within a minute, I'd wager that a few would have found them funny.
		
Click to expand...

Not disputing that they were funny,  its just that they were the wrong side of the line of decency and therefore were binned

Thats how it is guys. learn where the line is


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

It a bit of a nonsense to go on about the legacy of Oscar Pistorius. That would exist with or without any murder charge, the death of the young woman is incredibly sad but as no one on here is directly touched by the tragedy should any joke be off limits ?

I genuinely think if a comment is funny then most subjects are fair game, however all of the jokes on this thread, incluing mine, are actually pretty rubbish. 


Iâ€™m happy to judge each on its own value


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 14, 2013)

What's really ironic is there is one person on this forum who has in recent weeks, posted complaints about jokes or remarks and made himself out to be whiter than white.  My own research at the club he plays at not a million miles from me, is that he is the first one to come out with these sort of gags and comments himself and has a real reputation for it.   I'll keep his name to myself for now but the powder is dry ready to be fired!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it is sad and I agree with an earlier post 'dark humour' is a coping mechanism.  The problem with message boarders (including us) and the twitterattii is that we think a quick 'humourous' quip about something or someone in the news makes us comedians.  It doesn't - it makes us folk making a quick 'humourous' quip on a message board.  Why do we do it - God only knows.

Anyway - I think it's very sad and wish him well - regardless. He has done a lot for paralympic sport and for the self-esteem of the wider disabled community.  Whatever has actually happened, OP and the family of the dead girl will have to live with it for the rest of their lives.  Not really a laughing matter.  Am I being po faced?  Maybe.  But I'm not going to sit here and try and think up something funny to say.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and Khammy, if you're going to quote my post, please keep the comments in context. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've not replied to you out of context, the only part of you last reply I omitted was "Death is not misfortune, it's tragic." the rest of the quotes are in order and can be reassembled to recreated your post. I simply used the punctuation you provided to separate the sentences to make it easier to insert my rebuttle and less confusing for others to read.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			What's really ironic is there is one person on this forum who has in recent weeks, posted complaints about jokes or remarks and made himself out to be whiter than white.  My own research at the club he plays at not a million miles from me, is that he is the first one to come out with these sort of gags and comments himself and has a real reputation for it.   I'll keep his name to myself for now but the powder is dry ready to be fired!
		
Click to expand...

........ And how said person chooses to behave away from these boards has, exactly, what bearing on his/her forum use?

I, for one, am a little more "coarse" away from these boards.

Clearly this person knows where the line is on forum and posts withing the rules.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			What's really ironic is there is one person on this forum who has in recent weeks, posted complaints about jokes or remarks and made himself out to be whiter than white.  My own research at the club he plays at not a million miles from me, is that he is the first one to come out with these sort of gags and comments himself and has a real reputation for it.   I'll keep his name to myself for now but the powder is dry ready to be fired!
		
Click to expand...

You do research on people? Who are you?


----------



## brendy (Feb 14, 2013)

What happens off the site is none of our business though is it Paul?
I swear like a trooper 'in real life'. I still understand and uphold the rules on here.
I think some folks are losing sight of the benefits that this forum gives us.
 Golf monthly forums up until a couple of years ago were purely golf, we had to ask and duscuss the need for an OOB section (AND for sale section). if the forum is seen to be one big arguing entity, ll of the sub sections can be removed with no notice and we will be left with just golf, nothing else. I for one dont want that.
I cant believe that some people on here cannot discuss everything in a mature adult manner. Other forums exist where you can vent off and say what you want, this isnt the place for it as it is part of a commercial venture which we all understood when we signed up.



Paul_Stewart said:



			What's really ironic is there is one person on this forum who has in recent weeks, posted complaints about jokes or remarks and made himself out to be whiter than white.  My own research at the club he plays at not a million miles from me, is that he is the first one to come out with these sort of gags and comments himself and has a real reputation for it.   I'll keep his name to myself for now but the powder is dry ready to be fired!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Clearly this person knows where the line is on forum and posts withing the rules.
		
Click to expand...


there are no rules about posting rubbish jokes, careful not to slip into subjective moderation !


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not disputing that they were funny,  its just that they were the wrong side of the line of decency and therefore were binned

Thats how it is guys. learn where the line is
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion, maybe.You do seem to have a wee issue with things I post, same as the McLeish stuff.I'd honestly be really surprised if most people on here found any of the stuff I posted offensive, yet you choose to delete it.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 14, 2013)

brendy said:



			What happens off the site is none of our business though is it Paul?
I swear like a trooper 'in real life'. I still understand and uphold the rules on here.
I think some folks are losing sight of the benefits that this forum gives us.
 Golf monthly forums up until a couple of years ago were purely golf, we had to ask and duscuss the need for an OOB section (AND for sale section). if the forum is seen to be one big arguing entity, ll of the sub sections can be removed with no notice and we will be left with just golf, nothing else. I for one dont want that.
I cant believe that some people on here cannot discuss everything in a mature adult manner. Other forums exist where you can vent off and say what you want, this isnt the place for it as it is part of a commercial venture which we all understood when we signed up.
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made. I saw the jokes before they disappeared and I have no doubt that I may hear one or two of them on the course at the weekend - that is one context. On this forum - that is a different context.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			there are no rules about posting rubbish jokes, careful not to slip into subjective moderation !
		
Click to expand...

What is subjective about my post?

Please show me where, specifically, I posted so or such rules? People on here have an understanding what is and isn't acceptable, there are also rules, from GM, outlining as much.

If you're fishing for a reaction Rod, you'll need better bait than that :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Good point well made. I saw the jokes before they disappeared and I have no doubt that I may hear one or two of them on the course at the weekend - that is one context. On this forum - that is a different context.
		
Click to expand...

+1 agree on this.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

What I find saddest is out of 56 posts on this thread only about a dozen have any relation to the OP - the rest is just squabbling over what can and can't be joked about.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gareth said:



			What is subjective about my post?

Please show me where, specifically, I posted so or such rules? People on here have an understanding what is and isn't acceptable, there are also rules, from GM, outlining as much.

If you're fishing for a reaction Rod, you'll need better bait than that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::thup:  no your post was very clear 

not really fishing just making a point that the 'line' on the forum is subjective, making rubbish jokes on a dodgy subject doesn't contravene any forum rules except;




			We have always stated that the forum belongs to the users. Sure, IPC Media Ltd (the owners of Golf Monthly) host it, but it would be nothing without the members who post here. That said, it does not reflect well on the forum (and by association the Golf Monthly brand and IPC Media) if either potential new users - who are considering joining in - or Golf Monthly advertisers have a look in at whatâ€™s going on only to see users name-calling and/or being abusive to one and other. 

If that happens we will act to move/remove posts/threads and, albeit as a very last resort if a user does not adhere to the rules, implement a temporary or even permanent ban.
		
Click to expand...


you'd have to go along way damage the IPC media brand anymore than the assocation with Nuts, but thats a different discussion for a different day.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			:rofl::thup:  no your post was very clear 

not really fishing just making a point that the 'line' on the forum is subjective, making rubbish jokes on a dodgy subject doesn't contravene any forum rules
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up Rod :thup:

Everyone has different tastes, in brands, humor, music everything. The world would be a very stale, beige place if we were all the same. On this I agree.

However, if people are offended by something said on hear in good faith and humor then, again that is their right. Don't be offended by it, just move on, accept the other persons perspecitve and agree to disagree.

There is no right and wrong answer only peoples preceptions. Debate can be healthy as can any thread on here so long as people can accept facts given by both standpoints.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			:rofl::thup:  no your post was very clear 

not really fishing just making a point that the 'line' on the forum is subjective, making rubbish jokes on a dodgy subject doesn't contravene any forum rules except;




you'd have to go along way damage the IPC media brand anymore than the assocation with Nuts, but thats a different discussion for a different day.
		
Click to expand...

 I take it Nuts is not about squirrels Rod, but more about your interest in art and the female form ?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			as no one on here is directly touched by the tragedy should any joke be off limits ?
		
Click to expand...

Im not bothered either way but just out of curiosity how do you know?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			:rofl::thup:  no your post was very clear 

not really fishing just making a point that the 'line' on the forum is subjective, making rubbish jokes on a dodgy subject doesn't contravene any forum rules except;




you'd have to go along way damage the IPC media brand anymore than the assocation with Nuts, but thats a different discussion for a different day.
		
Click to expand...

Who wrote those rules for this forum?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What I find saddest is out of 56 posts on this thread only about a dozen have any relation to the OP - the rest is just squabbling over what can and can't be joked about.
		
Click to expand...

But is this not becoming the norm with any contentious thread posted? A few replies relating to the original subject and the rest about what's right and wrong. 

I've only been dragged into the squabbling side of things in this thread as A) I posted some humourous/bad taste jokes and B) I was sitting on the most boring conference call at work and needed something to fill in the time.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I've only been dragged into the squabbling side of things in this thread as A) I posted some humourous/bad taste jokes and B) I was sitting on the most boring conference call at work and needed something to fill in the time.
		
Click to expand...

Excuses Excuses....:clap:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

richart said:



			I take it Nuts is not about squirrels Rod, but more about your interest in art and the female form ?

Click to expand...

I maybe have observed it once or twice, on the tube over someoneâ€™s shoulder . I was shocked and appalled I mean those girls they looked ill, bed ridden poor souls, lying about in their pants all day. 

I'm not sure what has come over me the last couple of days; I seem to have become an ardent free speech campaigner.

I'll get back in my box


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im not bothered either way but just out of curiosity how do you know?
		
Click to expand...


good point :thup:  I don't


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			good point :thup:  I don't
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Who wrote those rules for this forum?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had them tattooed on the inside of your eyelids Chris, under FAO/guidelines 

don't you lot have to pass a test ??


----------



## Wayman (Feb 14, 2013)

Crazy man


----------



## chris661 (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			I thought you had them tattooed on the inside of your eyelids Chris, under FAO/guidelines 

don't you lot have to pass a test ??

Click to expand...



My point was that it was Mike that made the rules so if you have a problem with them take it up with him.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

chris661 said:





My point was that it was Mike that made the rules so if you have a problem with them take it up with him.
		
Click to expand...

you didn't make a point, you asked an abstract question. !

and my point is.... not with the written rules but subjective application of them! they are very open ended & seem to be easily applied to almost any situation so what you get now is proactive moderation on any subject deemed potentially damaging. 

It's an argument that I can't win so there is little point trying, it's too easy to say 'thems the rules, like them or lump them' but the generalist nature of them give you licence to do what you want.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 14, 2013)

Blimey handbags at dawn ..........Back to Oscar,he always seemed like a decent guy to me but when he lost to another guy at the London Olympics there was a very bitter side that came out of him that seemed to surprise everyone,whatever happened its such a shame that a beautiful young lady has lost her life........


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I'll give this thread about another hour before the Gestapo in charge of this place delete it.   I can only imagine that the sort of people who complain about anything on this forum are the typical people who complain about everything and anything at their own clubs and can count their friends on one hand.
		
Click to expand...


I think you mean Mods.
I certainly stated i wasnt happy with the jokes,and to be honest i like banter as much as the next man.
However i did think some of the posts were below the belt.
Does that mean i complain about everything[no].
Have i got more than 5 friends[yes]
A flawed response imo.
Respond if you want,but ive said my bit,im not looking for an personal argument.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2013)

Gareth said:



			There is no right and wrong answer only peoples preceptions. Debate can be healthy as can any thread on here so long as people can accept facts given by both standpoints.
		
Click to expand...

I applaud this position, so long as you understand that my standpoint is the correct one!:whoo:


----------



## JPH (Feb 14, 2013)

Been here before yaaaaawn 

What tragic events though


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2013)

Regardless of the lack of jokes... this thread is FUNNY!! It's value for money (FREE) entertainment at it's best.




Q/ Are we safe to do jokes about space shuttle incidents yet?


----------



## Fader (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a shame that some of the more serious threads of late like the resignation of the pop and now Pistoriuos have declined in a series of slanging matches and ill mannered jokes. 

Personally I don't take any offence to any of the jokes about religion, Pistoriuos or anything at all. But it'd be nice sometimes to look at a topic like this and discuss it on its merits for what it is. A sad loss of life for a young woman, a loss of a semblance of a life for Pistorious in any form even if innocent he's got to live with what he's done, and if he isn't innocent of intentional murder he deservedly will be punished and SA isn't somewhere I'd want to be spending a life sentence. 

Whatever te outcome of this case it's a sad time for those involved, world sport and the Paralympics. I'm  interested in seeing this develop and learning what really happened but for now surely forum rules and handbags about it is the place for another thread or PMs


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			What's really ironic is there is one person on this forum who has in recent weeks, posted complaints about jokes or remarks and made himself out to be whiter than white.  My own research at the club he plays at not a million miles from me, is that he is the first one to come out with these sort of gags and comments himself and has a real reputation for it.   I'll keep his name to myself for now but the powder is dry ready to be fired!
		
Click to expand...

 That's a fairly Mard attempt to sling mud at everyone with a different opinion to yourself Paul. Either name and shame or keep quiet.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2013)

On another note - sort of. I really don't like him and find the whole "what he's done for Paralympic sport" surprising when in fact he felt it wasn't competition enough for him and was desperate to compete with olympians instead. Then there's the convoluted court case he underwent in an effort to compete and prove he gained no advantage from the blades. I used to follow that with interest and so many "scientific" contradictions put by his legal team, but in the end his continued legal efforts saw him win his case (or wear everyone else down). His attitude towards the Brazilian runner with longer blades just confirmed they obviously do have some advantage and contradicted his previous protestations. He also handled that very poorly and overall have never, will never like the guy.

I did wonder if the SA authorities might buy the "intruder" alibi as he's obviously high profile but seems he's been charged with her murder.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Regardless of the lack of jokes... this thread is FUNNY!! It's value for money (FREE) entertainment at it's best.




Q/ Are we safe to do jokes about space shuttle incidents yet? 

Click to expand...

Probably not, the thread would end up all over the place, but like..... whoops


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			On another note - sort of. I really don't like him and find the whole "what he's done for Paralympic sport" surprising when in fact he felt it wasn't competition enough for him and was desperate to compete with olympians instead. Then there's the convoluted court case he underwent in an effort to compete and prove he gained no advantage from the blades. I used to follow that with interest and so many "scientific" contradictions put by his legal team, but in the end his continued legal efforts saw him win his case (or wear everyone else down). His attitude towards the Brazilian runner with longer blades just confirmed they obviously do have some advantage and contradicted his previous protestations. He also handled that very poorly and overall have never, will never like the guy.

I did wonder if the SA authorities might buy the "intruder" alibi as he's obviously high profile but seems he's been charged with her murder.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have a point in respect of him being a bit of a 'double-edged sword' (it cuts both ways) for paralympic sport, but he has been massively instrumental in raising it's profile with the general public, and demonstrating that a disability isn't the end of the world.  That he might well have had some selfish aspect to his character - so be it - for him to get where he has got in sport demands a pretty high degree of self believe and some arrogance - and maybe these characteristics have got him into the mess he is now in.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I did wonder if the SA authorities might buy the "intruder" alibi as he's obviously high profile but seems he's been charged with her murder.
		
Click to expand...

they may have charged him so they can detain him for longer. It is intesting that there has been a drip of information through out the day, the previous call out info and the police denying the intruder story would never happen over here. It makes you wonder if he could get a fair trial if he pleads not guilty


----------



## One Planer (Feb 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I applaud this position, so long as you understand that my standpoint is the correct one!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Of course Chris :thup: :wink:


----------



## chris661 (Feb 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That's a fairly Mard attempt to sling mud at everyone with a different opinion to yourself Paul. Either name and shame or keep quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Why? It does not matter what someone else is like in "real life". It is entirely different having a conversation with a group of folk who likely have broadly similar tastes and being able to see/gauge reactions instantly rather than a one sided conversation on a forum IMO


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2013)

therod said:



			they may have charged him so they can detain him for longer.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds likely.

Guilty until proven innocent, just as the law should be


----------



## birdieman (Feb 14, 2013)

Fader said:



			It's a shame that some of the more serious threads of late like the resignation of the pop and now Pistoriuos have declined in a series of slanging matches and ill mannered jokes.
		
Click to expand...

Which pop. Vimto, Tizer, Irn Bru?:smirk:


Sorry ....again!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Why? It does not matter what someone else is like in "real life". It is entirely different having a conversation with a group of folk who likely have broadly similar tastes and being able to see/gauge reactions instantly rather than a one sided conversation on a forum IMO
		
Click to expand...

 Because at the moment the suspicion falls on everyone who disagrees with him. In fairness, he shouldn't have posted the accusation at all, but once he has, then he needs to substantiate it. At the moment it's a vague accusation against everybody.


----------



## scratch (Feb 14, 2013)

The saddest thing about this entire incident is this thread has generated 87 posts and I've only found one new joke on the subject, heard all the rest at work today.


----------



## Fader (Feb 14, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Which pop. Vimto, Tizer, Irn Bru?:smirk:


Sorry ....again!
		
Click to expand...


More of an apple tango man myself :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2013)

So there was no truth to the rumour the police nicked the blades to stop him doing a runner


----------



## Iaing (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much funny about a guy with no legs killing his girlfriend.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Q/ Are we safe to do jokes about space shuttle incidents yet? 

Click to expand...

Too soon......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Pretty much where I stand on the matter too

I don't ask anyone to share my sense of humour but I dont want to be PC' d out of enjoying it.This forum is sure going to get stale if we cant even tell the sort of jokes that will be pinging about on millions of texts within a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

+1 from me

Some people are just professionally offended, mostly Daily Mail readers.  And once you start pandering to their views then life suddenly gets very dull indeed.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know what the big deal is. I read some advice that it was a good idea to take your girlfriend out on Valentine's Day.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			+1 from me

Some people are just professionally offended, mostly Daily Mail readers.  And once you start pandering to their views then life suddenly gets very dull indeed.
		
Click to expand...




That makes me a unique Daily Mail reader !


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That makes me a unique Daily Mail reader !
		
Click to expand...

*Legal disclaimer in the current climate*
This video contains one very mild swear word that, whilst not having the power to offend 99.99% of the population, probably will offend some of the professionally offended people on here.  So if you are at all offended by a swear word that is used by anyone over the age of 8 then please do not look at this video.  It will upset, offend and make you very angry.  And will cause you to make a very pious and holier than thou reply to this post. 

The views that this video expresses are also not those of Golf Monthly, its publishers, The Pope, Oscar Pistorius or indeed anyone else unless they say so. Apart from the people who made it.  And me, who finds it funny.  Anyway, enjoy before it is probably removed 

[video=youtube;5eBT6OSr1TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



*

[video=youtube;5eBT6OSr1TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI[/video]*

Click to expand...

*

Quality entertainment!*


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Lot of talk here about how we talk about the case (taste, decency etc); some talk about OP the sportsman and what he may or may not have done for his sport and disability, but nothing about the guy himself.

He had his lower legs amputated when very young and so will only have know life without lower legs.  Growing up will have been difficult despite all the support he will have had.  But he has clearly fought, and fought his disability all of his life to be 'normal' - to present normal almost 'heroic' facade to the world.  And of course polictical correctness today tells us that we should not and cannot differentiate or discriminate.  

He is handsome; he is very wealthy; he is very successful; he is an icon; he has a gorgeous girlfriend; he has it all? he has no legs.  

He lives a 'normal' life ; he is celebrated for his disability and how he has overcome it.  But underneath it all, when he is at home and naked, he has no legs beneath the knee.  And he cannot ignore that - he cannot hide it from himself - it stares him in the face when he looks in the mirror.  When he has wants to stand up cannot.  I do not know his underlying state of mind but why should all of this not have resulted in him being a bit unstable emotionally?  Despite everything else - god - I think I would be.  Resentments - I'd have a few.  We do not know the circumstances of the other night.  Maybe in bed making love with his beautiful long-legged perfect-bodied girlfriend and she makes a comment - after all their relationship is quite new - maybe out of her frustration - maybe a little bit spitful, and that little comment is like a knife to his heart and he flips...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He is handsome; he is very wealthy; he is very successful; he is an icon; he has a gorgeous girlfriend; he has it all? he has no legs.  

He lives a 'normal' life ; he is celebrated for his disability and how he has overcome it.  But underneath it all, when he is at home and naked, he has no legs beneath the knee.  And he cannot ignore that - he cannot hide it from himself - it stares him in the face when he looks in the mirror.  When he has wants to stand up cannot.  I do not know his underlying state of mind but why should all of this not have resulted in him being a bit unstable emotionally?  Despite everything else - god - I think I would be.  Resentments - I'd have a few.  We do not know the circumstances of the other night.  Maybe in bed making love with his beautiful long-legged perfect-bodied girlfriend and she makes a comment - after all their relationship is quite new - maybe out of her frustration - maybe a little bit spitful, and that little comment is like a knife to his heart and he flips...
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he was a gun happy whack job?


----------



## Hooper (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			+1 from me

Some people are just professionally offended, mostly Daily Mail readers.  And once you start pandering to their views then life suddenly gets very dull indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't read the Daily Mail because  they promote stereo types in a negative way. ;-)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or maybe he was a gun happy whack job?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be crass.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 15, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don't be crass.
		
Click to expand...

What about the first Amendment, free speech and all that.  

And anyway, my theory was as much based on fact and evidence as yours was.  And a lot more concise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			What about the first Amendment, free speech and all that.  

And anyway, my theory was as much based on fact and evidence as yours was.  And a lot more concise.
		
Click to expand...

Say what you want - but I don't thnk being crass is very clever.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 15, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Say what you want - but I don't thnk being crass is very clever.
		
Click to expand...

Come on, if he wasn't famous but still happended to be disabled there would be no sympathy for him at all in shooting an innocent person at close range 4 times who was in all likelihood no threat to him at all. People are shocked by who it is when they should focus on what he's gone and done which is atrocious no matter what pressure or stress he may have felt under. If he was stressed out he should have been nowhere near guns.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 15, 2013)

I see in the papers today he been to court and next week he finds outs if he'll get bail, which the police have opposed, but should he get bail, will they give him an ankle tag?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Come on, if he wasn't famous but still happended to be disabled there would be no sympathy for him at all in shooting an innocent person at close range 4 times who was in all likelihood no threat to him at all. People are shocked by who it is when they should focus on what he's gone and done which is atrocious no matter what pressure or stress he may have felt under. If he was stressed out he should have been nowhere near guns.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying for a second shooting someone dead is excusable - I'm just suggesting we might try and understand why he might have given his unique situation.  The fact that he is so very famous and successful at the same time as being severly disabled cannot be dismissed as irrelevant.  And I'm not suggesting that he was stressed, he may well have been - but he may also well have been mentally fragile and unstable - and that is not really his fault, it's just what mental illness is.  Look at the way he reacted to not winning in the Olympics.  Mentally he really struggled - he scrabbled around for a reason - anything.  All his life he has been the best - always succeeded - despite his disability.  Then all of a sudden and unexpectedly he doesn't win. He is not unbeatable.  His underlying mental struggle of his constructed world of perfection against his knowing physical imperfections and weakness is exposed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I see in the papers today he been to court and next week he finds outs if he'll get bail, which the police have opposed, but should he get bail, will they give him an ankle tag?
		
Click to expand...

He may as well be given bail - where's he going to go - where's he going to hide.  The only person he is a danger to at the moment is himself.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 15, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He may as well be given bail - where's he going to go - where's he going to hide.  The only person he is a danger to at the moment is himself.
		
Click to expand...

Tis a very good point that.

Just read on the BBC that he is denying the charge of premediated murder. 

I doubt he'll be granted bail as they have said they don't want to show bias toward him with him being a celebriy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Tis a very good point that.

Just read on the BBC that he is denying the charge of premediated murder. 

I doubt he'll be granted bail as they have said they don't want to show bias toward him with him being a celebriy.
		
Click to expand...

In which case he should be granted bail.  Absolutely no point in having him detained.  His days of detention are, most probably, coming in any case.


----------



## Holty (Feb 15, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In which case he should be granted bail.  Absolutely no point in having him detained.  His days of detention are, most probably, coming in any case.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue the opposite, if he's in a bad mental state (as is alleged) he'd be better under police supervision in my view


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

Holty said:



			I'd argue the opposite, if he's in a bad mental state (as is alleged) he'd be better under police supervision in my view
		
Click to expand...

Indeed may well be better for him if he is detained.  Don't know what bail circumstances in SA are for someone accused of murder in any case.  Tragic situiaton.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 15, 2013)

He seemed allright this morning. He definitely had a spring in his step!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			What about the first Amendment, free speech and all that.  

And anyway, my theory was as much based on fact and evidence as yours was.  And a lot more concise.
		
Click to expand...

What about it? We're not American and it doesn't fly here! Like pleading the fifth, we have no fifth amendment to plead!

I'd be peeved if I was walking around on blades all day, eggshells is bad enough!


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In which case he should be granted bail.  Absolutely no point in having him detained.  His days of detention are, most probably, coming in any case.
		
Click to expand...

 No he just appears to have shot someone four times. What would his victims family feel if he is made a special case and let out on bail. I am sorry but your sympathy seems to be reserved for the wrong person.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 16, 2013)

richart said:



			No he just appears to have shot someone four times. What would his victims family feel if he is made a special case and let out on bail. I am sorry but your sympathy seems to be reserved for the wrong person.
		
Click to expand...


What if he goes on the run?

I have a solution, but for fear of banhammering I shall remain silent.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 16, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He may as well be given bail - where's he going to go - where's he going to hide.  The only person he is a danger to at the moment is himself.
		
Click to expand...


Nonsense, the guy is a fruit cake and better locked up.

To suggest anything else is a completed farce.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 17, 2013)

Well reading the papers today, he's apparently shot his girlfrind 4 times through the closed bathroom door as she sat on the loo, also police have taken away a cricket bat that's covered in blood.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Well reading the papers today, he's apparently shot his girlfrind 4 times through the closed bathroom door as she sat on the loo, also police have taken away a cricket bat that's covered in blood.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just caught up with this story this morning, (I hate watching news on TV life is too short for all that doom and gloom crap), this fella is going to get loads of public sympathy and has a great cover story. BUT....if he gets away with it, it will be a very sad day. I feel very sorry for the girls parents.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2013)

Is this actually possible??




			Prosecutors accuse Mr Pistorius of premeditated murder. They say he shot his girlfriend dead deliberately, firing through a locked bathroom door.
		
Click to expand...

How do you deliberately kill someone when you can't even see them? Sure you could TRY.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Is this actually possible??

How do you deliberately kill someone when you can't even see them? Sure you could TRY.
		
Click to expand...

How do you claim the defence of "I thought it was a burglar" when you can't even see them..........?  3 bullets to the head and one to the body suggest to me that he could see very well who he was shooting at!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 19, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			How do you claim the defence of "I thought it was a burglar" when you can't even see them..........?  3 bullets to the head and one to the body suggest to me that he could see very well who he was shooting at!
		
Click to expand...

Might have been 3 lucky richochets!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Is this actually possible??



How do you deliberately kill someone when you can't even see them? Sure you could TRY.
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't in the bathroom, she was in the loo, which was 1.2m by 1.2m. I'm guessing if you fire 4 shots into this space, your chances of killing someone are pretty high.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2013)

If I heard it right on the News, he woke up, got a fan from the balcony and then heard a noise from the loo, got his gun, felt vulnerable because he didn't have his legs on and fired.

If he didn't have his legs on, how did he get the fan from the balcony...?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2013)

The South African justice system seems very strange to me with the whole thing being played out in the papers.  Seems very strange to me how someone can put 3 bullets through their girlfriend through a door by accident without as the very least shouting 'is that you love' before you popped a cap in their ass.  I mean, if someone is behind a closed door and you are packing heat then why do you need to fire straight away?

Anyway, if OJ got away with what he did then I am sure Oscar can.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			If I heard it right on the News, he woke up, got a fan from the balcony and then heard a noise from the loo, got his gun, felt vulnerable because he didn't have his legs on and fired.

If he didn't have his legs on, how did he get the fan from the balcony...?
		
Click to expand...

He's quite active on his stumps TBH.

There have been many conflicting reports so far as on last nights news the top prosecutor actually said he came in from the balcony after hearing a noise fearing it was a burglar and put his legs on, grabbed his gun by the side of hid bed (paranoid or what!), fired a serious of shots at the door and then shouted to his girlfriend to phone police but only then noticing she wasn't in the bed!  FFS, who would buy that!

I think this guy has paranoia issues and what burglar goes into an occupied house and thinks, I'll have a pish first! 

GUILTY


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			The South African justice system seems very strange to me with the whole thing being played out in the papers.  Seems very strange to me how someone can put 3 bullets through their girlfriend through a door by accident without as the very least shouting 'is that you love' before you popped a cap in their ass.  I mean, if someone is behind a closed door and you are packing heat then why do you need to fire straight away?

Anyway, if OJ got away with what he did then I am sure Oscar can.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			He's quite active on his stumps TBH.

There have been many conflicting reports so far as on last nights news the top prosecutor actually said he came in from the balcony after hearing a noise fearing it was a burglar and put his legs on, grabbed his gun by the side of hid bed (paranoid or what!), fired a serious of shots at the door and then shouted to his girlfriend to phone police but only then noticing she wasn't in the bed!  FFS, who would buy that!

I think this guy has paranoia issues and what burglar goes into an occupied house and thinks, I'll have a pish first! 

GUILTY
		
Click to expand...

For the most part I agree.

But......

You have to also consider the fact this is South Africa. Not the safest of countries at the best of times and from what I can gather, this area, although affluent, is no different.

Theives over there are probably tooled up (Carry a firearm) anyway so owning a firearm of your own is probably common place and accepted in South Africa.

You also have to take into account he had been receiving threats, the nature of which, I'm not sure of. Because of this, Sky news reported he had a 9mm pistol in his bedside table. Machine gun (In the same room), a cricket bat by the door and a baseball bat elsewhere. The guy clearly took his, and possibly her safety very seriously, hence all the hardware.

As for firing though the door, I agree with Murph. Firing a gun into such a confined area would increase your % of hitting something by quite a bit. What I will say is, would you open the door to see who it was? Bearing in mind you have no idea who, how many, armed or not!

Yes, I agree he should have checked to see if she was still in bed when he grabbed his gun, but bearing in mind the threats, who knows what his mind set was.


----------



## Fader (Feb 20, 2013)

Some interesting reports coming out in the media regarding detective botha's time on the stand

â€¢admitting that the nearest neighbours who supposedly heard shouting are at the nearest point 600m away inside a concrete building
â€¢finding out the substance he found wasn't testosterone but actually a herbal remedy used by many athletes
â€¢autopsy showing at time of shooting the poor girl had an empty bladder and the toilet had not been used so him knowing she'd need the loo was unlikely 
â€¢Botha also saying in the girls situation had he shouted to her there's an intruder and to call police he'd expect and want her to lock herself in the toilet.  

As for how'd he get a fan without his legs on, that'd be easy for someone who has lived a life with no legs below the knees. My ex father inlaw had no use of his legs after a work accident 20 odd years ago and despite this due to good upper body strength was able to get around in the night without a chair so its possible. 

But there's no denying Pistorious shot the poor girl but its going to be interesting to see how this case develops an what the out one will be.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 20, 2013)

The justice system over there is so weird. I can't believe so much info is coming out before the actual trial ...

His defence have done a brilliant job this morning. Whether or not he did it deliberately, I'm still not sure. The defence pretty much batted down every reason for pre-meditation the prosecution have put forward and they've turned it into a 'his word against there's' sort of trial.

It's such a strange case, cos he's obviously shot her. It's gonna be near impossible to decide whether or not he 1) knew it was her for sure and 2) had planned to do it.

Interesting few months ahead.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2013)

Shooting through a toilet door not knowing whether that was your girlfriend or not is a ridiculous defence  - who would do that seriously? I know South Africa is a dangerous place but even so.

Having shot once and hearing your girlfriend scream you would bloody stop shooting wouldn't you? Not pump 1 or 2 more shots in.

They probably had an argument and he flipped, I cant see it how this was an accident. If they can prove that he had his legs on when he said that he didnt then that would seal it for me.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Shooting through a toilet door not knowing whether that was your girlfriend or not is a ridiculous defence  - who would do that seriously? I know South Africa is a dangerous place but even so.

Having shot once and hearing your girlfriend scream you would bloody stop shooting wouldn't you? Not pump 1 or 2 more shots in.

They probably had an argument and he flipped, I cant see it how this was an accident. If they can prove that he had his legs on when he said that he didnt then that would seal it for me.
		
Click to expand...

OMG 

I agree with you


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2013)

The first thing i would do if i thought someone was in my house,and i had a gun to hand,is to wake the misses
and tell her to call the police.
Im sure a lot more is to come out during the trial,it will definately be interesting.
Of course not guilty until charged,but imo its not looking good.
I hope justice is done.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2013)

Apparently 6 Music had to apologise after running a News bulletin about this followed immediately by Hendrix's Hey Joe...

Ooops - Epic Fail!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2013)

Surely at some point he noticed his girlfriend wasnt in bed? Either when he got out of the thing himself of when he got his gun from the side of it. Plus if you thought somebody was breaking in you wouldnt just leave her there asleep and vulnerable would you?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			OMG 

I agree with you 

Click to expand...

I only ever talk sense Fish


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a horrible feeling he is going to get off on a technicality (assuming he is guilty), as the detective in charge seems to be a useless as Inspector Clouseau.

How can someone hear a flaming row from 600 yards away, when presumably people living much closer heard nothing ?
How can you not check exactly what the drugs are before using them as evidence ?

This does look like another OJ Simpson case, with a highly paid defence team making mincemeat out of the prosecution. Hope not.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

richart said:



			I have a horrible feeling he is going to get off on a technicality (assuming he is guilty), as the detective in charge seems to be a useless as Inspector Clouseau.

How can someone hear a flaming row from 600 yards away, when presumably people living much closer heard nothing ?
How can you not check exactly what the drugs are before using them as evidence ?

This does look like another OJ Simpson case, with a highly paid defence team making mincemeat out of the prosecution. Hope not.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the prosecutor was top notch and had put the chief of police away for years prior.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2013)

Gareth said:



			As for firing though the door, I agree with Murph. Firing a gun into such a confined area would increase your % of hitting something by quite a bit. What I will say is, would you open the door to see who it was? Bearing in mind you have no idea who, how many, armed or not!
		
Click to expand...

Width of bathroom/toilet 120cm according to another post, width of head approximately 15cm, shooting blind through a bathroom door, with the victim's head being moved around by the impact of each preceding bullet, and he managed to put 3 in her head and another one in the body?  Not a cat in hell's chance.

Would I open the door to see who was in there?  Of course not; my first instinct would be to protect my wife who's...... not here.  So could she be in the toilet?  Good chance, tell you what, I could call out, see if she responds, or I could set up with a view of the door and see who comes out and then decide whether to fire, or I could just blaze away through the closed door in case it's a burglar and hope it's not the Mrs.  Now which one will it be........

Sorry, I'm not buying his version at all.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			shooting blind through a bathroom door, with the victim's head being moved around by the impact of each preceding bullet, and he managed to put 3 in her head and another one in the body?  Not a cat in hell's chance.
		
Click to expand...

I read it was elbow, hip and head.... and one miss.
With his legs off and her sitting on the loo he'd be the perfect height for a head shot 


I wonder what the result would be if it WAS a burglar that he'd shot dead? High 5's?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I read it was elbow, hip and head.... and one miss.
With his legs off and her sitting on the loo he'd be the perfect height for a head shot 


I wonder what the result would be if it WAS a burglar that he'd shot dead? High 5's? 

Click to expand...

lol, sorry, I shouldnt laugh as it is a serious matter but that one got me.

People saying this and that its all speculation. Anyone who has fired a weapon will know how quickly you can fire off 4 rounds. The reason for the random places she was hit is obviously due to the fact he fired in quick succession so with recoil and possible panic. If it was a calm and collective muder surely he would have lined up for each shot knowing approx where she would be sitting.

either way he's a good looking fella and may be quite popular inside!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 20, 2013)

Fader said:



			Some interesting reports coming out in the media regarding detective botha's time on the stand

â€¢admitting that the nearest neighbours who supposedly heard shouting are at the nearest point 600m away inside a concrete building
â€¢finding out the substance he found wasn't testosterone but actually a herbal remedy used by many athletes
*â€¢autopsy showing at time of shooting the poor girl had an empty bladder and the toilet had not been used so him knowing she'd need the loo was unlikely *
â€¢Botha also saying in the girls situation had he shouted to her there's an intruder and to call police he'd expect and want her to lock herself in the toilet.  

As for how'd he get a fan without his legs on, that'd be easy for someone who has lived a life with no legs below the knees. My ex father inlaw had no use of his legs after a work accident 20 odd years ago and despite this due to good upper body strength was able to get around in the night without a chair so its possible. 

But there's no denying Pistorious shot the poor girl but its going to be interesting to see how this case develops an what the out one will be.
		
Click to expand...


No wonder it was empty,I would also have emptied myself if someone was taking pot shots at me.


----------



## Fader (Feb 20, 2013)

Dodger said:



			No wonder it was empty,I would also have emptied myself if someone was taking pot shots at me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but the point being it as empty not from being recently emptied by the girl but fact that nothing had been consumed to fill it and no signs of the toilet having been used.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 20, 2013)

Fader said:



			Yeah but the point being it as empty not from being recently emptied by the girl but fact that nothing had been consumed to fill it and no signs of the toilet having been used.
		
Click to expand...

Alright Clueso.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 20, 2013)

It's amazing we know all these details already from just a bail hearing. I suppose it's becuase they do not have the jury system in SA and the case will be heard by a judge.  Another OJ trial me thinks.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 21, 2013)

Not that I entirely understand the criminal system, but in cases like this wouldn't it be easy just to stick him on a polygraph and see if he's liar liar pants on fire??

"Did you mean to kill her?"


"No."


BBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like he'll get bail today as the prosecution has been torn to threads by his defence today/yesterday and its agreed he's not a flight risk and won't run away (no I'm not going to say it   ).

And then, just to throw some more drama into the mix, the lead detective is now being charged with attempted murder himself!  Some years ago he fired at a mini bus that didn't stop, the case was dropped but miraculously now during this trial, it has been resubmitted and he's again being charged!

You couldn't make this up, well you could if you were 10 years old


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 22, 2013)

He's been released on bail ... told you it wasn't as black and white as some others on here were suggesting ...


----------



## Hooper (Feb 22, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			He's been released on bail ... told you it wasn't as black and white as some others on here were suggesting ...
		
Click to expand...

Did you listen to the magistrate's statement? He went through alot of the case, spoke for a long time and even went into the definition and history of the bail process. It sounded like a lot of grandstanding to me but what do I know?? Easy to judge things from my home counties comfort.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 22, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Did you listen to the magistrate's statement? He went through alot of the case, spoke for a long time and even went into the definition and history of the bail process. It sounded like a lot of grandstanding to me but what do I know?? Easy to judge things from my home counties comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Yer, listened to the whole thing - got a tad confusing in parts, but guess it's just court formalities. 

It's a really interesting case as he's not denying that he shot her (obviously), so the prosecution have got to prove that not only did he know it was her in there, he'd been planning it ... for it to be deemed premeditated murder.

I know they talked about it perhaps going down as culpable homocide, but I think the most likely judgement so far seems to be murder.  The judge pointed out some serious holes in the defence which the prosecution failed to exploit - had they done so, I don't think he'd be allowed out on bail. He intended to kill whoever was in there as he shot several times, shooting to kill, rather than to disable/disarm. Will be a long wait unfortunately (June I think) before it all gets picked up again though.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 22, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Yer, listened to the whole thing - got a tad confusing in parts, but guess it's just court formalities. 

It's a really interesting case as he's not denying that he shot her (obviously), so the prosecution have got to prove that not only did he know it was her in there, he'd been planning it ... for it to be deemed premeditated murder.

I know they talked about it perhaps going down as culpable homocide, but I think the most likely judgement so far seems to be murder.  The judge pointed out some serious holes in the defence which the prosecution failed to exploit - had they done so, I don't think he'd be allowed out on bail. He intended to kill whoever was in there as he shot several times, shooting to kill, rather than to disable/disarm. Will be a long wait unfortunately (June I think) before it all gets picked up again though.
		
Click to expand...

What confuses me is why all the details? Bail hearings should be concerned with a few factors, i.e. flight risk, harm to others, harm to oneself, commit more crimes..etc. The forensics are not even in yet. These surely need to be checked and analysed. The magistate kept saying this was not a trial then he waffled on about details of the case. Very strange.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the moral of the story is don't get arrested in South Africa as the whole process seems like some bad soap opera.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you hear the bit about them finding information of another 20 women he wanted to kill, they've called it shinless list


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2013)

The gasp of elation when bail was granted was very mis-placed in my view... Some poor girl is dead by his hand... Bit immaterial therefore wether he got bail or not I reckon... Whatever else he is he's coming coming accross as a self centred selfish bumwipe...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

He could get 25 years and end up President. That's how it seems to work there!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 22, 2013)

He's the 2010's OJ Simpson!

Only on motobility and not a white SUV


----------



## Fader (Feb 22, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			The gasp of elation when bail was granted was very mis-placed in my view... Some poor girl is dead by his hand... Bit immaterial therefore wether he got bail or not I reckon..._* Whatever else he is he's coming coming accross as a self centred selfish bumwipe...*_h
		
Click to expand...

He came across that way a long time ago when he took the IOC to court to gain access to the full Olympics citing his blades gave him no advantage. Yet later complained during the Paralympics that a Brazilian runner who had longer blades was advantaged by them!

Certainly seems to want to portray the image of a nice guy but is a bit of a weasel underneath.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 22, 2013)

At least now he can go home and put his feet up.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

^
^
^
He left court with a spring in his step :mmm:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 23, 2013)

They took his legs off him in custody - No blades


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 23, 2013)

No blades. That must have stumped him.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

Oscar Pistorius..... proof that a man with no legs IS a better shot than Fernando Torres!


----------

